# washing babys bottles with HAND SOAP



## teenmommy2be

thIs entire time I've been washing her bottles with hand soap instead of dish soap! I rinse them well and dont see any bubbles when im done but do you think this can hurt her?


----------



## MacyClara

If you've been doing this right along and it hasn't yet than I don't think so. To get them truly clean and sterilized I would wash with dish soap. It's better for cutting through grease.


----------



## Amber4

WSS ^

Washing up liquid would be better from now on though :flower:


----------



## x__amour

I don't see what the issue is? Most hand soaps are anti-bacterial soaps. Before if I went out and needed to wash her bottles, how many public bathrooms have dish soap? As long as it's antibacterial, I really think it's fine. Dish soap is definitely the better choice though.


----------



## KatVM

I personally don't but I don't see the big deal with it! As long as you rinse very well. Do you sterilize your bottles in boiling water each day? I always sterilize as soon as I'm done washing them :)!


----------

